# Uber Is Stealing Tips



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I went back to see my highest paid trip. My highest tip I received from Uber pax was $20, or so I thought.

When clicking on the actual tip screen, instead of the fare screen that shows the trip with the tip of $20, it shows $40. There is a $20 discrepancy. I never received the full $40 tip.

For those who say that's not possible, please provide me with another explanation. The last screenshot shows the exact same time the ride was requested and the date of the ride.

And I waited so long for the pax because his tractor trailer (aka semi) was broken down, so he had to get all of his items out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

......and did we contact support?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Might be worth a trip to the GLH if you have one close by and you get no satisfaction from Rohit.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No, I didn’t contact support yet since I’m going to double check every single tip I received in-app to verify there are no other discrepancies.

And support stopped responded to my messages about my big d, and I was never inappropriate nor did I curse in any messages. 

The last time I went to the hub, the 2nd time after my d, I tried to speak to them, the rep was incredibly rude, telling me he didn’t know why I bothered coming in, and he treated me like s criminal. 

I’m just surprised no one is shocked by this. How often has this happened that we didn’t receive all of our tips? This is proof they’re not giving us tips or st lest full ones always.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m shocked u won’t contact support. Myself, I get my tips. But, if I suspected I wasn’t I’d rain holy hell on Uber. The HQ is only an hour away.......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I never felt like I was shorted on any tips. Maybe the pax changed the tip from $40 to $20.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I'm shocked u won't contact support. Myself, I get my tips. But, if I suspected I wasn't I'd rain holy hell on Uber. The HQ is only an hour away.......


I'm going to contact support once I verify no of my other tips are missing. I also only discovered it today.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I never felt like I was shorted on any tips. Maybe the pax changed the tip from $40 to $20.


Beat me to it. Occam's razor. If I recall correctly, pax can do this or at least could. Doesn't make sense for Uber to pull crap like this when they can charge whatever they want for the service fee still in most places. I'm not saying I wouldn't put it past them though...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I went back to see my highest paid trip. My highest tip I received from Uber pax was $20, or so I thought.
> 
> When clicking on the actual tip screen, instead of the fare screen that shows the trip with the tip of $20, it shows $40. There is a $20 discrepancy. I never received the full $40 tip.
> 
> ...


Those Low Lifes !


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I went back to see my highest paid trip. My highest tip I received from Uber pax was $20, or so I thought.
> 
> When clicking on the actual tip screen, instead of the fare screen that shows the trip with the tip of $20, it shows $40. There is a $20 discrepancy. I never received the full $40 tip.
> 
> ...


The Uber tip feature was implemented for the purpose of stealing tips imo & I've believed that since 2016. That BS about tips showing up two weeks later....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> If I recall correctly, pax can do this or at least could. Doesn't make sense for Uber to pull crap like this when they can charge whatever they want for the service fee still in most places. I'm not saying I wouldn't put it past them though...


I don't think the pax's company who paid for it changed the tip amount. On the way to pickup the pax, his boss, from the trucking company, called and described how the guy looked and where I could find him because I was picking him up at a truck stop.

The boss told me where the pax was going and asked me to wait for the trucker to get his stuff out of his truck. The trucker had to get to another truck 2 states away (WI to IN) to get his new truck ASAP.

And Uber is the same company that paid 1 million to hackers in the data breach without telling drivers or pax their private information and credit cards were breached, until a year later., This is exactly something Uber would do.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I went back to see my highest paid trip. My highest tip I received from Uber pax was $20, or so I thought.
> 
> When clicking on the actual tip screen, instead of the fare screen that shows the trip with the tip of $20, it shows $40. There is a $20 discrepancy. I never received the full $40 tip.
> 
> ...


What is the "tip screen"? I tried to find a screen that looked like that on my app and couldn't. Is this when you go to thank a pax for the tip? If so, it's not available everywhere or to everyone (it could still be in beta or test mode), so it's possible they have a weird coding error. Is this the only trip where there is a discrepancy?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven't reviewed all my tipped trips yet to see if others are missing part of the tip.

Here's how I got to the screen you never saw...

When you go to earnings, you have two options on the bottom: See Transactions and See Earnings Activity. I cropped my earnings out.

Click on See Transactions to get all transactions for that time: rides, tips, adjustments or instant pay fees.

Select the tip (Activity screen) that you want to view. That's where you'll see $40 tip in my original post. I called it tip screen but it's Transaction screen.

Now I'm sure you know this...if you choose the other option of See Earnings Activity, then to get to screen that shows rides and the ones with green check mark indicate a tip. When you select on one with a green check mark, then you get to the Trip Details screen (my first screenshot in original post).

My screenshot examples for this response are from Dec and I cropped out more transactions that day just to show you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I misquoted the wrong amount they paid to hackers. It wasn't million but $100,000.

But they still paid of hackers for hush money.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcarson/2017/11/21/uber-hack-payoff-57-million-data-exposed/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I haven't reviewed all my tipped trips yet to see if others are missing part of the tip.
> 
> Here's how I got to the screen you never saw...
> 
> ...


Interesting. I normally go directly to the Earnings Activity from the top of the app. I just tried to go into normal drop down list and select earnings. I don't have those two options.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. I normally go directly to the Earnings Activity from the top of the app. I just tried to go into normal drop down list and select earnings. I don't have those two options.
> View attachment 419436
> View attachment 419438


Interesting. After I login, when I click on my pic, upper right, it brings to me screen that shows Earnings, Profile & Account (1st screenshoot I cropped).

Then when I click Earnings, it looks like 2nd screen shot. And when I click Earnings detail, it shows last screenshot.

Odd I was downgraded to blue from gold pro but haven't been a driver since end of Dec.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Interesting. After I login, when I click on my pic, upper right, it brings to me screen that shows Earnings, Profile & Account (1st screenshoot I cropped)
> 
> Then when I click Earnings, it looks like 2nd screen shot. And when I click Earnings detail, it shows last screenshot.
> 
> ...


So, this is very interesting. Now that you've posted those screenshots, they look very familiar. Mine USED to look like that! It does not any more...

I wonder if this is an iPhone/Android thing (I've got an Android), a market thing, or an individual thing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> So, this is very interesting. Now that you've posted those screenshots, they look very familiar. Mine USED to look like that! It does not any more...
> 
> I wonder if this is an iPhone/Android thing (I've got an Android), a market thing, or an individual thing.
> View attachment 419456


I have an iPhone so maybe that's it. Or they recently changed it. But for the time I did Eats, longer than R/S, the app looked the same.

Enjoy the quests. Hadn't seen those in awhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I have an iPhone so maybe that's it. Or they recently changed it. But for the time I did Eats, longer than R/S, the app looked the same.
> 
> Enjoy the quests. Hadn't seen those in awhile.


Yeah, my understanding is that the two apps were always the same (with small cosmetic differences). They recently (within the last few months) swapped my picture and the destination filter magnifying glass to opposite corners (my pic is now in the top left). I think this is when my menu changed as well.

Oh, I wish they wouldn't list the Quests since there is no way I'm doing 30 rides M-Th or F-Su didn't I just do this to/from my day job. &#128513;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, my understanding is that the two apps were always the same (with small cosmetic differences). They recently (within the last few months) swapped my picture and the destination filter magnifying glass to opposite corners (my pic is now in the top left). I think this is when my menu changed as well.
> 
> Oh, I wish they wouldn't list the Quests since there is no way I'm doing 30 rides M-Th or F-Su didn't I just do this to/from my day job. &#128513;


It's probably different from IOS vs Android then. While you may not get the full quests, you can at least get a few extra dollars from them, Anything helps.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

About to check on that as I’m planning to tip my driver $3 later tonight.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm going to contact support once I verify no of my other tips are missing. I also only discovered it today.


Have you been reactivated?


----------



## 9miho (3 mo ago)

I just recently noticed for past 3 weeks that Uber's been pulling my tips to fare to cover the extra time I took to finish my deliveries due to the long wait at the store or traffic to avoid paying out too much prop 22 add ups. It was fine for the past 3 months and all these just started happening 3 weeks ago. My prop22 payout reduced over 50% and my tips are reduced more than 30% than usual, what I used to earn 3 weeks ago. I called them, she told me they been having application issues and working on it. Fu** they been stealing tips and cheating on drivers pays and all she can say is they are working on the issue.


----------

